
ATtiny Controlled LED Tail Lights for a 1976 Mazda Cosmo - loser777
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZJTKXX_4JA
======
maxharris
Aaron Cake is hilarious! I've been watching him build this thing for something
like a year now.

